# 2017 Bottle Dive Finds!



## riverdiver (Nov 15, 2017)

I had a decent year of river diving for bottles, I found my usual assortment of clay pipes, marbles, coins and ammo. But this year netted some new bottles for me. Most notably I finally recovered a Warner's, 
a Drakes (6-log) a couple of local druggists and a beautiful Master Ink.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow, those are some sweet finds! Love the "safe" graphic on the Warner's. Any embossing on the master ink? I found a similar one this year w/ "Carter's Ink" embossed vertically on the side. Love master inks but have only dug 2.


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi RelicRaker,

No embossing on this one, but it is the 10th such master Ink to be brought to the surface by me, I have 3 Staffords and have sold all of the carters which were Amber, Dark Green and a light Green apple coloration. The other 3 are a slick cobalt, clear and aqua one.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Cool. My only other one is a Caw's.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice finds, I dug a cobalt Stafford ink & a big Stoneware pottery Master Ink before. I don't dig to many cool inks in Michigan. LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Nov 15, 2017)

riverdiver said:


> I had a decent year of river diving for bottles, I found my usual assortment of clay pipes, marbles, coins and ammo. But this year netted some new bottles for me. Most notably I finally recovered a Warner's,
> a Drakes (6-log) a couple of local druggists and a beautiful Master Ink.



That’s a stellar year in my eyes. Nice finds bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Nov 16, 2017)

its always interesting to find bottles underwater , I haven't really found that many truly old bottles over the years in the water here , most of the bottles I find are from 40's -60's era . this summer I did find a couple older bottles an olive green beer bottle and a Ross's Belfast bottle but it wouldn't be that common to find anything really old around here  , the ross's was hidden in the sand , only a tiny part visible but enough for me to know it was an old bottle


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi Matt,
            Nice finds but the year is not over the freshwater is only 39 degrees yet, you've got a good month and a half worth of diving to do!  
I really like the master inks especially the Keene (is it smooth or pontil?), and I've only ever found tantalizing shards of the Drakes. I will 
be going all winter if you would like to go.    Kevin


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Kevin,

I am looking at dry suits and FFM's so don't count me out, I might actually become a "coldest water" diver too!


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 24, 2017)

Good finds!!


----------

